# Advice on washing a roadster



## bonkeydave (Dec 15, 2014)

So had my pride and joy for 3 weeks now, needs some TLC with a good clean. Anything I should do different as it's a roadster. My last mk3 was normal couple so just got it hand washed, little unsure with the roof etc.

Any advice is great thanks.

I do remember seeing a thread on similar topic but have searched and can't find it

Thanks dave


----------



## Smoothie (Feb 10, 2010)

I've had roadsters, convertibles for the last 15+ years.

Vacuum the roof first - best with a brush attachment. Then I normally just flush with water with no shampoo. Sometimes I'll partially open the roof to wash and wipe around the seams - especially around the rear window where dust collects.

If you do get bird [email protected] on your roof, don't panic, just scrub off with a wet microfibre.

Once every 6-months I'll use Autoglym roof wash and the sponge provided. On the instructions it says don't over-saturate but I've never had a problem. Just give it a good scrub with the cleaner and gently since off. You can use the protector that comes in the box too but I prefer using Fabsil which you can get from camping shops - its a water proofer for tents. Works a treat - can stinks for a day or two but the stuff is great.


----------



## mjhamilton (Apr 26, 2011)

as above.. vacuum, soft brush and then use a lint roller to remove the final bits and wash as per normal

AG stuff is good but I moved to Renovo on my last car which you apply with a brush - found it latest longer


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Listening and learning while waiting for my first roadster to arrive.  
Presumably though vacuum cleaning the roof will not be practical for large chunks of the year, especially in winter when the car needs washing most, as it will be damp / wet for much of the time.


----------



## mjhamilton (Apr 26, 2011)

Gentle spray off with a host will suffice


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

...also, wipe with a wet (not dry) microfibre cloth - good way to remove surface dirt.


----------



## mjhamilton (Apr 26, 2011)

I have a small leaf blower which I use to dry my cars 80% and then I dab the rest with a drying towel

Almost zero scratches


----------



## hurricanehunter (Nov 9, 2015)

Sorry to jump in with a question, but can I assume that using snow foam on a roadster is a "no no"? Even if you're careful in trying to keep the foam off of the roof, I'm guessing that it's difficult to avoid doing so.


----------



## mjhamilton (Apr 26, 2011)

It's fine - never had an issue in the past

Just make sure you use a pH balanced one and wash it off 100%


----------

